

Mozilla Only Made Things Worse By Letting CEO Brandon Eich Go - jhonovich
http://qz.com/195769/mozilla-only-made-things-worse-by-letting-ceo-brandon-eich-go/

======
dang
Most opinion-pieces on current controversies—as opposed to actual news—don't
count as on-topic for HN.

